# Please Help, My brothers cat JUST had kittens...need advice!



## missjess2069 (Apr 25, 2006)

she had six, so far six made it...she just had them a few hours ago...i don't know what if anything i should do...

sorry i guess i should be more specific...not all of the kittens can get to a nipple...this is her second birth...the first she had one kitten and it died about 15 minutes after she gave birth...should i leave the window open for her to go in and out? what if she moves the kittens?


----------



## missjess2069 (Apr 25, 2006)

*read some posts on newborns*

well i got alittle more info...but any important advice would help


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

No -- keep her indoors to ensure her safety and the safety of her kittens. The poor cat also needs to be spayed when her kittens are old enough to be weaned -- she shouldn't just be allowed to have litter after litter...it's unhealthy for her. Good luck with the kittens -- what are you planning on doing with them when they are older?

It's normal for a mama cat to want to move her babies if she feels that they are unsafe. Make sure she and the kittens are confined to a single room with nothing dangerous around (no strings, sharp objects, wires, cleaning products, etc.). Make sure there are lots of comfy spots for her to lay and "nest." Usually towels inside of a cardboard box is comfy. If she moves them somewhere else, it's not a big deal as long as it's not dangerous. She's just doing what she feels is safest for her kittens. But do not let her go outside.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Weigh the kittens daily. That's a good way to see of they get enought food. With six kittens it's possible that one or two of them will have a harder time getting food and then you might have to bottle feed them with kitten formula.

And no. She shouldn't be allowed to go in and out as she wishes. She shouldn't under any circumstances be given the chnce to move the kittens out of the house. She can go into another heat next week and get pregnant again so no... she really shouldn't be allowed to go outside. Take her out in a leash if she has to go outside.

Give the little family their own room. They need peace and quite, a warm bed and good food. Solid food can be introduced to the kittens when they're 3-4 weeks old.


----------

